# Problem mit neuen Router



## TobGod (15. Februar 2005)

Hatte hier schon einen Thread über meinen alten kaputten Router, daraufhin habe ich den zu Netgear geschickt und habe jetzt freundlicherweise einen nagelneuen bekommen, jedoch eine neuere Version: RP614v3 vorher RP614v2. Vielleicht kennt jemand von euch das Spiel Counter-Strike, HL2 usw., die alle über eine sogenannte Plattform laufen, die heißt Steam und ist halt ein Programm. Mit meinem alten Router hatte ich absolut keine Probleme, musste auch keine Ports weiterleiten o.ä. Mit dem neuen kann Steam aber nicht mehr connecten. Es kommt immer Connection Error.. Nun könnte man natürlich versuchen die Ports weiterzuleiten jedoch sind das bei den ganzen Servern nicht wenige, da nicht selten ein anderer als der Standardport(27015) verwendet wird. Ich möchte aber auch keine riesige Bandbreite von Ports dann freischalten, z.B. 20000-30000, da die Sicherheit doch darunter leidet !? Weiß jemand Rat ?


----------



## chmee (16. Februar 2005)

Vielleicht findest Du bei Denen ne schnelle Antwort :
http://www.router-forum.de/index.ph...rum&f=19&sid=fcd8db111d02282ae8b8890cc26f1aa9

mfg chmee


----------



## TobGod (16. Februar 2005)

Habe deinen Link durchsucht und bei google nochmal ne halbe Stunde rumgeschaut, finde leider keine Antwort für mein Problem..

Edit: So habe gerade mal Portweiterleitung für die Ports 27000-28000, wobei ich mit dieser Lösung absolut nicht zufrieden bin einfach 1000Ports freizugeben, wo jeder rein könnte. Kann jetzt zwar zu Steam connecten, auch Server refreshen, jedoch auf keinen connecten.. Problem noch nicht gelöst


----------



## chmee (16. Februar 2005)

Habe natürlich noch bei Steam geschaut, hast Du sicherlich auch schon gelesen, kann
der Steam-Problematik nat´lich nicht folgen, benutz s nicht

http://steampowered.com/index.php?area=faq&id=1050915505,27362300,1058229336,09334200
http://steampowered.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/steampowered.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=120
http://www.router-forum.de/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewforum&f=22
http://ovislink-forum.21byte.de/showthread.html?t=276

mfg chmee


----------



## TobGod (16. Februar 2005)

Hm sorry, auf der Seite hätte ich echt selber gucken können, aber es klappt leider immernoch nicht. Kann zu keinem Server connecten, obwohl die Server den Port :27015 hatten. Außerdem kann man bei dem Router nur 20Einstellungen für Portforwarding machen und wenn ich 4 Rechner dadran habe, wie soll ich dann noch die ganzen anderen Dienste einstellen ? Ich meine irgendwie ist das komisch, mit dem RP614v2 hatte ich nie Probleme. Ich kann nicht mal mehr den WindowsMessenger benutzen, der connectet auch nicht mehr..

Edit: Na das ist ja mal witzig. Habe gerade ein bisschen rumversucht. Habe die Portweiterleitungen wieder rausgemacht und den DHCP-Server mal ausgestellt und manuelle IP's vergeben. Steam läuft einwandfrei, kann auf jeden beliebigen Server connecten und WindowsMessenger geht auch wieder. Ich frag mich echt woran das liegt !? Hat ja vorher nicht funktioniert..Oder lag es wirklich am DHCP-Server, der damit aber eigentlich nichts zutun hat !? Naja auf jeden Fall danke für deine Bemühungen!


----------



## TobGod (18. Februar 2005)

Jetzt taucht öfters das Problem auf, dass es wieder nicht geht. Wenn ich den Rechner z.B. über Nacht anlasse und am nächsten Tag von der Schule komme und zocken will, gehts wieder nicht. Dann muss ich erst das ganze Netzwerk neustarten bevor es wieder hinhaut, d.h. Moden neustarten Router und PC. Das ist ziehmlich nervig nur um ne Runde zocken zu können. Kennt jemand eine Lösung ?


----------



## TobGod (22. Februar 2005)

> Jetzt taucht öfters das Problem auf, dass es wieder nicht geht. Wenn ich den Rechner z.B. über Nacht anlasse und am nächsten Tag von der Schule komme und zocken will, gehts wieder nicht. Dann muss ich erst das ganze Netzwerk neustarten bevor es wieder hinhaut, d.h. Moden neustarten Router und PC. Das ist ziehmlich nervig nur um ne Runde zocken zu können. Kennt jemand eine Lösung ?



Kennt keiner eine Lösung ?


----------

